

What Makes the BBC's Zeitgeist Tick - hornokplease
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/researchanddevelopment/2010/09/what-makes-zeitgeist-tick.shtml

======
chrislo
The app under discussion is:

<http://zeitgeist.prototyping.bbc.co.uk/zeitgeist>

It counts the number of times a link to some part of the BBC website has been
mentioned on Twitter. To do this it has to "resolve" shortened URLs and so on
using a system of messages queues and workers.

The code is here: <http://github.com/bbcrd/zeitgeist>

